# Python is back!



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

1500$ revolver. Supposedly pretty nice trigger and beefed up a bit. Stainless 4 3/4 and 6 inch barrels to start. Gun looks pretty nice. There is a review on you tube. Hope all goes well for Colt. I got trading fodder and a few $. Maybe one in my future.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's exciting news. I have passed on the cobra and king cobra waiting for the python to come back. Even been saving a space for a 6" .357. I imagine they are going to be a hot seller and hard to find at first. I'll be saving for one. Might see one by next Christmas.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Temptation, temptation.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lust


----------



## Buster (May 31, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see the owner reviews after a few months, I thought it was kind of strange that they kept the original grip dimensions because many people didn't care for them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Those new Colt revolvers are looking pretty nice, but not the prices. Sigh.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

They sure look good. I'd like to take one for a test drive.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I've seen some people saying the actual price is more like $1300. Seems like everyone wanted them to come back but no one wants to pay for it. I've never seen a cheap colt anything. There are already some pretty good reviews out there. I'm sure after the initial frenzy the price may settle a bit more. I know if I see the 6" in the store wont even be a question about getting it or not. The question will be how fast can we get this paper work done and get to the range.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Their Cobras are flying off the shelves. The King Cobra is around a grand. They are selling. I think a Python for $1300 to $1500 will sell all day long if they are somewhat quality pieces. No room for haters here till the new product is determined to be junk which I somehow believe won't happen. Name one colt firearm that has been junk recently? I know of one automatic somewhat recently but can't remember what it was called. They have no room for error and they know it.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice. Out of my budget but given a chance I'd love to try one. But not with those grips.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The one I know Colt making that was junk was the American Eagle. The trigger pull was so long you started pulling in Huston and it fired when you got to Brownsville


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Only Colt Python I've ever owned was one I bought back in 1977. Nickel plated w/3" bbl. 

Brand-new in box, $350.00 + sale tax.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't expect reliability or quality to go with the price:


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

win231 said:


> Don't expect reliability or quality to go with the price:


I have never heard of any issues with Smith&Wesson, Ruger, Sig, Walther, or any other manufacturers when releasing new or redesigned guns. The only one that has ever released a newly designed product and had a glitch maybe is Colt. Shame, shame, shame Colt! How dare this should happen. This will just make those Colt haters hate you even more.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's not a "Newly-Designed" product. It's an old product - just made cheaper with a higher price tag, like most products today.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Really have to wait for more feedback. But Hickock 45 is one guy who had Python working, no wait, it stopped working, no it started working.... It did not build confidence. I want a six inch, but no hurry here.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

win231 said:


> It's not a "Newly-Designed" product. It's an old product - just made cheaper with a higher price tag, like most products today.


No buddy, the new Python has been redesigned. All or mostly forged parts. Not necessarily cheaper. Hand fitting days are gone with everyone. Colts employees are united auto worker Union people. Average about $22000 more a year wage than Ruger employees. There's part of the expense. There may be a problem with the new Python. Time will tell.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

4" Royal Blue, works for me!


----------



## Frank Natoli (Jan 29, 2020)

Here's an unhappy customer:




After watching the appalling video, I checked my 1993 6" royal blue Python, and was surprised to discover it has no barrel crown [hence no terribly worked barrel crown on the new gun].
When did Colt start crowning Python muzzles?


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Started with the new production. Colt admitted the crown marring issue. Seems they were getting dinged when the polishing process was being done. They said they corrected the problem and apologized for the oversite.


----------



## Frank Natoli (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, OK, but I'm still curious why Colt thought it necessary to crown the new production stainless steel Pythons but did not do so for the old production blued guns.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

They say they crowned it to protect it from dings. Kinda funny in a way beings they were dinging it up with their barrels mounts when polishing them. It's one of those modern improvements they made for the new gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Since the individual got some of his money back because of the crown issue. I wouldn't have sent the gun back to the factory he could just take it to a gunsmith and have him chamfer the crown accordingly. Or depending on how skilled he is and with a little ingenuity removed those dings himself. Based on the video it wouldn't take or cost that much. As far as the cylinder not rotating that could be a minor issue as well. Granted these guns should not have left the factory that way especially when you consider the cost of the gun. But many times there are simple remedies for what seems to be a complex problem.

I bought Lone Wolf ported barrels for my Glock G26 and G30 that had two ports. I shortened the barrel removing one of the ports and chamfered the edge using a Dremel tool with a cut off wheel, flat file and a steel ball wrapped with 220 grit wet or dry sandpaper, finishing it off with 400 grit. I then rounded the outside edge of the muzzle and removed the cut and file marks from the face of the barrel using the same grit sandpaper. I did the same on my G30.


----------

